# Onion Toxicity



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I was chopping a shallot and a tiny piece (about 1/4 inch or less) dropped to the floor and Noelle got it and swallowed it before I could get it away from her. I know onions are toxic to dogs - but I'm hoping this tiny piece won't be a problem. Noelle seems fine - she's had water and is active. Her breath doesn't even smell like onions. :blink: 

From what I've just read online, Heinz body anemia doesn't show up right away -- it takes 3-5 days before it would show up. 

Noelle already has a vet appointment first thing tomorrow morning so I will, of course, tell her about this. 

I don't think this warrants making her throw up. I will keep a close eye on her and take her to emergency if anything changes. Anyone have any more info? Jaimie?

Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My bet (and hope) is that such a small amount won't do anything to darling Noelle. Just keep an eye on her. :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini ate just about the same size piece of a red onion i was chopping up... i was freaked out and called the vet. she said she really didn't think such a small piece could do any harm, and to keep an eye on her. i did and she was fine. 
hopefully jaimie can chime in with a definitive answer tho...


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Just happens that we were at the vet today and I was speaking to the vet about home cooking for Spring. She said to be sure not to feed any grapes or raisins and that onions should also be left out...but that if she got a little onion, not to panic at all because it would take alot of onion to cause a problem.

So! According to her....don't worry! She'll be fine!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course she is going to be alright. It's not from a tiny piece of onion that she is going to get anemic. That warning is for a lot of onion all the time. Alex has sometimes a little bit of onion in his food since he gets what we eat. I can assure you that he is not anemic.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I cook ALOT! And Midis positions himself between my feet and the cabinets/counter just so he can catch anything that drops. Of course, a lot of chopped veggies drop because I cook and chop so much. He occasionally gets a tiny piece of onion. He has never had a problem with it. I know that it is not good for him so I try to grab it before he does when this happens, but I don't always beat him to it. It's so occasional and the chopped piece so tiny that I am not really worried about it. As long as I do my best to not drop, beat him to it if I do drop, and the piece is very small I think he is fine. I am sure your baby will be fine, too.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks, everyone -- Noelle seems just fine and you all calmed me down immediately. I've watched her all night and I really don't see any reaction to the onion. I will certainly try to be more careful in the future. What bothers me is that I didn't even know I dropped the onion ... I just saw her scoot out of the kitchen and CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRUNCH. :shocked: 

Whew! :smheat:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smheat: I'm glad it's not a big deal.

so what are you having for dinner?  I want some.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad that sweet Noelle is okay. Give her big kisses from her cousin Bonnie, and Auntie Linda.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Thanks, everyone -- Noelle seems just fine and you all calmed me down immediately. I've watched her all night and I really don't see any reaction to the onion. I will certainly try to be more careful in the future. What bothers me is that I didn't even know I dropped the onion ... I just saw her scoot out of the kitchen and CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRUNCH. :shocked:
> 
> Whew! :smheat:[/B]



LOL - I always know when one of mine has something they shouldn't have in their mouth - they try to 'discreetly' leave the room - it's a dead give away!! LOL I call them back, and they ALWAYS come - (not too bright, but cute none the less!)

I'm glad Noelle is doing ok, even more pleased she doesn't have onion breath, and ecstatic you don't need to worry about an unscheduled vet trip!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I forgot that another thing my vet mentioned not to feed Spring was Avocado. Not that I would, but I wonder now why? What would be in an avocado that would be bad for them?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I forgot that another thing my vet mentioned not to feed Spring was Avocado. Not that I would, but I wonder now why? What would be in an avocado that would be bad for them?[/B]


I have seen avacado on lists of foods not to feed dogs. I'm not sure why that is though.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465590
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fat maybe ? 14 g mashed raw avocado has 2.4 g of fat. I don't like avocados so there is not much chance Alex is going to get some. :HistericalSmiley: He is not a vegetable guy, I don't have to worry about something falling down. He probably would smell it and if it's raw and fruit or veggie, he is not going to touch it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad Noelle is ok! They sure love to scare the heck out of us-don't they? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465590
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they don't mean the pit? I know that is poisonous, even to humans. :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465597
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe enough of the toxins from the pit are in the avacado, and that tiny amount could hurt a doggie, but not a human. Not gospel, just a guess.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just searched through my archives and found this...(it is a compilation from various sources). It says the fruit AND pit. 

FOODS TO AVOID FEEDING YOUR PET
Alcoholic Beverages
Almonds
Apple Seeds
Avocado (fruit & pit)
Broccoli
Cherry (seeds & wilting leaves)
Chicken Bones
Chocolate (all forms)
Coffee (all forms)
Eggplant
Garlic and Garlic Powder
Grapes
Homemade Play Dough
Macadamia Nut
Moldy/Spoiled Foods
Mushrooms
Oil
Onion and Onion Powder
Peach (wilting leaves & pits)
Plant Food
Plum (wilting leaves & seeds)
Potato
Raisins
Rhubarb Leaves and Stems
Tomato Plant (green fruit, stem & leaves)
Walnuts
Yeast Dough


Anyone know why you can't feed broccoli and potatoes?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh? potato? i've read that too... and i wonder why there are foods containing potato... ?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is a copy/paste from the ASPCA website. They do not list broccoli, though. I didn't know potatoes were an issue.


*My adult dog and puppy both like to eat raw potatoes. Is this unhealthy for them?
—Shannon S.*

That depends, Shannon. While the ripe tubers are not considered to be toxic, the green parts are. Potatoes and other _Solanum_ species, including the tomato, are members of the nightshade family of plants. These plants contain solanine and other toxic alkaloids which, if eaten in large enough amounts, can produce drooling, severe gastrointestinal upset, including vomiting and diarrhea, loss of appetite, drowsiness, central nervous system depression, confusion, behavioral changes, weakness, dilated pupils and slowed heart rate. Therefore, a bit of ripe potato here and there shouldn’t cause any problems for your dogs, but you should be careful that they do not consume the rest of the plant


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know avocados are poisonous to birds -- one of the most deadly things for them. And -- just like you said, Deb -- it's from the pits -- so the flesh closest to the pits is the worst. We eat a lot of avocados in our house so I am a freak about cleaning the knives, cutting board, etc. for our parrot. 

*Update on onion situation*: Noelle had a vet check today and the doctor reassured me - just as you all did last night  , that it would take a lot of onion to cause a problem. 

While at the vet, Noelle had a general check-up, her Bordatella vaccine, new prescription for Sentinel Heartworm meds and is now scheduled to have a dental cleaning AND her tear ducts opened up. Fortunately she doesn't have any hairs scratching the cornea. She's needed this procedure from the get-go, but I wasn't willing to have her put under anesthesia just for that procedure. Now we have a "two-fer" (tear ducts/dental) so she's scheduled to go next month.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Kim...I'm glad Noelle is okay after eating the onion. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad that darling Noelle got a clean bill of health from her vet.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> I just searched through my archives and found this...(it is a compilation from various sources). It says the fruit AND pit.
> 
> FOODS TO AVOID FEEDING YOUR PET
> Alcoholic Beverages
> ...


Wow i never knew broccoli was bad...  thanks for the list!

yay Noelle!!! Glad you are okay :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That is just strange about potatoes. The allergist to which we took our last Maltese recommended a baked potato for our Maltese if we wanted to give him a treat. We baked potatoes for him regularly. Potatoes and sweet potatoes are in dog food, so I wonder how correct that part of the list is.

I'm glad Noelle had a good check up! That's fabulous news!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm seeing many discussions now, that only the peel, and green potatoes, are harmful.

Also, broccoli, ONLY in large quantities. 

I'm also relieved Noelle's check up went well. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a link with a bit more detailed info:

http://www.barkleyandpaws.com/Pets/Dogs/25...gs_20070529201/


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, I am so happy that Noelle is OK. I know, we panic right away, I panic all the time!! :huh: 
I certainly did not know that broccoli was bad for them either as sometimes I give that to them mixed in their food. A friend of mine took her large dog to a holistic vet and she told her to steam them and mix it in with the food!! So I am a bit confused. :shocked: 
Well, guess I won't be doing that anymore!
Thanks for the info and I am certainly happy that Noelle is A-OK!!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That list is not accurate. And most lists are made up of hearsay. I know people who feed their dogs potatoes (cooked) and broccoli and they are perfectly fine. Garlic is fine too. They even recommend garlic as a deterrent for fleas. And if potatoe peels would be harmful, one of my parent's dachshund would have died from it. He was a little pig. He ate everything under the sun. The only thing it did is making him fat. Green potatoes are not even healthy for people. I remember my mom always saying that green potatoes are poison. Now take "cherry" from that list. At one time my parents had a little terrier dog and we kids didn't know anything better to do then spit out the pit of the cherry out the window under witch the terrier was picking up the pits and eating them. Didn't bother him a bit. Pits in most fruits like peaches, apricots, plums are even harmful to people because of the almond inside the pit. Use common sense. What's not good for you is not good for your dog. And keep in mind that the ones harmful for the dogs are harmful in huge quantities and not when they only get a tiny bit.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I always save my veggies for my furbabies when I eat out (I hate veggies) and they love broccoli, cauliflower & carrots and they have never had an issue.


----------



## barkley (Nov 28, 2007)

> That list is not accurate. And most lists are made up of hearsay. I know people who feed their dogs potatoes (cooked) and broccoli and they are perfectly fine. Garlic is fine too. They even recommend garlic as a deterrent for fleas. And if potatoe peels would be harmful, one of my parent's dachshund would have died from it. He was a little pig. He ate everything under the sun. The only thing it did is making him fat. Green potatoes are not even healthy for people. I remember my mom always saying that green potatoes are poison. Now take "cherry" from that list. At one time my parents had a little terrier dog and we kids didn't know anything better to do then spit out the pit of the cherry out the window under witch the terrier was picking up the pits and eating them. Didn't bother him a bit. Pits in most fruits like peaches, apricots, plums are even harmful to people because of the almond inside the pit. Use common sense. What's not good for you is not good for your dog. And keep in mind that the ones harmful for the dogs are harmful in huge quantities and not when they only get a tiny bit.[/B]


I think the point of the link is not to say that all of the foods, in any quantity are dangerous. It is more of an awareness of "possible" issues and then making people understand the potential risk. It states that you should always check with your vet and of course other factors such as age and weight can make a difference. Remember this was a more general article written for all dogs both large and small. I think the basic point is to understand the risk and act accordingly.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465749
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, this post has been very informative. 

To many people, it's not all common sense. It's learning. My son, for instance, told me his dogs would only take the meds if they shoved it in a grape. Well, I raised him, and didn't mention grapes are toxic to dogs. But I did after he told me that, along with an entire list to stay clear of.

Last Christmas, one of my clients left a box of See's Candy out, and her MinPin ate the entire box of chocolates. They ran him to emergency, where he almost died. They didn't know about chocolate, and to keep things out of reach.

As for me, I had no idea about green potatoes. I don't grow potatoes. I've never seen a green potatoe. I'm not even sure how to spell "potatoe", does it have an 'e' on the end? My mom failed to mention it. I also learned something new. 

We also have to keep in mind we have many new dog owners come to this site, some are very young, and learning about dog ownership. The information, on this forum, could save a life.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

As for me, I had no idea about green potatoes. I don't grow potatoes. I've never seen a green potatoe. I'm not even sure how to spell "potatoe", does it have an 'e' on the end? My mom failed to mention it. I also learned something new. 

[/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: 

Got such a kick out of this because I can relate! From the not-knowing-what-a-green-potato-is to not-knowing-how-to-spell-it! I do not grow potatoes (e??) either, so have never seen a green potato. I did see a video on dogs.com showing how to make a nutritious treat for a dog and it included cooked potatoes. Also, have read that cooked potatoes are good if your dog has diahrhea (can't spell that one either!). So, not sure now who's right. I do give Midis tiny, peeled, raw carrots and he LOVES canteloup but he only gets one bite of that and only one tiny carrot, too. I don't want to mess with his tummy and his bathroom habits! 

Cyndi


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max loves Brocolli .. he get a bit once in a while .. I thought it was healthy for him. .. he loves carrots too ..but does not get it all the time ..
7 years not a problem


----------

